# John deere 300



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

Does anybody have any 3point category 0 attachments for sale or trade ?


----------



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

Start of my new paint job on my 300 , thinking about inverting the colors on the next one any comments ?????


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jim98 said:


> Does anybody have any 3point category 0 attachments for sale or trade ?




Welcome to the Forum!..Jim.. Have you checked your local craigs list?


----------



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes I been looking on there a lot lol sometimes there are things on there. I have a 54" power angle plow that I added a tilt cylinder to , and a 3point lift


----------

